# ¡ Ipfr ha superado los 1000 !



## josepbadalona

1000 posts de compétence, de rigueur, et de bonne humeur au service de tous 

Il eût été dommage que nous oubliassions la date historique du 25 mai 2007 à 14h18 et ne célébrassions pas dignement cet événement capital

¡ Felicidades !​ 
Paquita​


----------



## Gévy

Ouh là, y'a lpfr qu'a passé ses 1000, et Paquita qui nous fête ça en grandes pompes (42 fillettes ?), au champagne et à l'imparfait du subjonctif ! Ça en jette, les gars, !

Dignement donc... Je m'éclaircissons l'gosier.. Je m'lance, sauve qui peut...

*BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !* 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Moi, j'amene le desert!
Felecidades!!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Es verdad, ¡Ipfr siempre ayuda!

Son nom est petit, mais son coeur grand!

EM


----------



## lpfr

Gracias a todos.
  Pienso poder continuar y aumentar el número de mis posts. Y espero que lo que haga será útil.

  Por cierto que podemos todos felicitar también a Eva Maria que acaba, ella también, de llegar a 1000!

  Gracias de nuevo a todos. ¡Es realmente un foro simpático!

  Louis (sí, no es I sino Lpfr)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour!!!!!!!

Je me joins aux filles pour te féliciter, avec toi le .... c'est tous les jours.
Merci pour ta présence et ton aide précieuse.

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## Víctor Pérez

À la bonne heure *Louis*!

Je suis vraiment ravi que tu sois parmi nous. Tes interventions sont de celles qui rehaussent la qualité du forum EF.
Víctor


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> À la bonne heure *Louis*!



*¡por fin un nombre como dios manda!*

no sé qué festejar más, si los mil de lpfr  o de una vez por todas no atragantarme cada vez que lo escribo  .

*¡felices mil, louis!​*


----------



## lpfr

Bonjour,
  Je suis confus devant tant de messages de sympathie. Je suis tenté de me retourner pour voir s'ils ne sont pas adressés à quelqu'un derrière moi.
  Je suis très touché et je vous remercie  tous à nouveau.
  Cordialement,
  Louis


----------



## PaoPao

FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!  y que cumplas pronto 1000 mas!!!!!


----------



## lpfr

¡Gracias PaoPao! ¡Sí, espero cumplirlos!
  Cordialmente,
  Luis


----------

